# Trickle Nets........are amazing! Will save you so much hay + keep your horse amused!



## MillionDollar (15 November 2011)

I bought 2 Trickle Nets 6 weeks ago..............I am so happy I did. Yes, they are expensive BUT they are no ordinary haynets. For starters the holes don't stretch as the material is very thick. They are so so easy to fill as they have a huge opening. They are large, you can put masses of hay in. And finally they keep your horse happy for 5 times longer than an ordinary haynet will. My horse is getting through far less hay now but still has ad lib as the nets limit how much he can eat.

http://www.tricklenet.co.uk/

Also highly reccommend to get a few of these Wee Pony Haynets, which I suspend on a bar going across the stable, so they swing around like a toy. I also bought some for a few of our Part liveries who have very limited hay and these mean they have hay all night now 

http://www.onestopponyshop.co.uk/superbasket/product.php?product=150


----------



## PucciNPoni (15 November 2011)

oooh, expensive but I think it might just be worth a try.  I'm forever trying to slow down my good doer


----------



## MillionDollar (15 November 2011)

You won't be disappointed! Like I've said they are well worth £30, and I can see them lasting years anyway.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (15 November 2011)

Do they work better than double netting ?


----------



## MillionDollar (15 November 2011)

Far far better. Before I purchased them I was double and triple netting my black/red Shires small holed haynets and my horse was getting through 2 lots of these per night. 2 of the Trickle Nets lasts him a whole 36 hours!  Like I said the holes don't stretch whereas they do on other nets. Believe me I have a bin full of various nets and bags and these are just amazing


----------



## rowy (15 November 2011)

ooh thanks for this! May be just what we need for our 2 fatties!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (15 November 2011)

Thanks for that. Always good to know about new products that work, although the price is rather off putting.


----------



## dalidaydream (15 November 2011)

Oooh expensive but if it slows down my pony a bit got to be worth it, I've tried just about everything else and currently using 4 small holed nets one inside the other.  Just ordered 2, thanks


----------



## ISHmad (15 November 2011)

Thanks for this information, I've got a greedy pony that this would certainly suit by the sounds of it.


----------



## Mince Pie (15 November 2011)

£30!  can any of you who have one get a video of it in use? It may be perfect for Olly but need to seriously think about it at that price!


----------



## bumblelion (15 November 2011)

Think I'm going to buy one! I'm currently using an elimanet which are really good and do slow my boy down but the one he's got now, he's had a week and already the holes are stretched and it's all frayed! I also have to refil it at 10pm despite it being horse sized. He's a 17hh Irish draught and literally yanks nets about. Thinking this net may be my saviour!! Normal nets get trashed overnight, so financially if it does hold up, will be cheaper in the long run!!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (15 November 2011)

Great idea, but I'm not sure for what it is that the cost is justified.  I like to make enough nets up for the week to save time, there's no way I would be buying 5 nets at £30, they are playing on people's emotions wanting to do the best for their horse/pony, on that basis I have to say I'm out ! lol (in dragons den stylee)

I think £15 would be alot for it let alone £30


----------



## stencilface (15 November 2011)

I like the idea, but I don't trust my horse with a net (he gets fed from the ground).  He also get very frustrated with normal large holed haynets, so I think this would just make him angry!


----------



## Equimo (15 November 2011)

It would drive him nuts! Hehe! Though it would be perfectly safe to use, a horse cannot get a foot through it. Not even a minature. (A shod horse can get a nail caught on all sorts tho.) It does drive some horses crazy, and they will get hold of it and throw it about in frustration. This shakes a bit of hay out, and they soon learn to get those lips working and waste less time getting mad about it. It's always interesting to see how horses adapt to it. The clever ones will be gentle and accurate as they can get more hay out when they don't grab a mouthful of net!


----------



## Mince Pie (15 November 2011)

Would still be interested to see a video of it.


----------



## Ali27 (15 November 2011)

They look like a great idea and I will certainly be buying them soon for my two greedy, good doers


----------



## MillionDollar (16 November 2011)

Here is video....

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=497072


----------



## katherine1975 (16 November 2011)

I think they look like a great idea, I would like to buy one for my good doer cob as I like the idea of her having something to do all night not just standing there with nothing to eat. If they last a long time I think the price is worth it, might ask for one for Christmas.


----------



## Venevidivici (16 November 2011)

Equimo, will it last as long if it is submerged in water for 12hrs every day?(Have to soak hay for one of ours).Thanks


----------



## Equimo (17 November 2011)

Should be fine yes. They are made from thick polypropelene which is rot proof and water proof. We did test them thoroughly with soaking hay, and found no problems. In fact, if you soak hay in them and hang the hay to drain it 'trains' the net into the perfect shape for easy use. The hay will be just as easy / difficult to extract whether wet or dry. My poorly horse was on soaked hay all his life and I would regularly submerge his hay overnight in a Trickle net. 
Do bear in mind the weight though. These nets are quite heavy, and take a lot of hay. If you fill it to capacity and then soak it, you'll need a JCB to get it out for draining!


----------



## Justfreda (2 January 2012)

I think this could be the answer to my prayers lol, I had bought the eliminets but have found holes in my mares already and she's only had hers about a week. 

I have a mini Shetland that seems to get lami very easily, he's bang on weight wise and I worry he's in all day with nothing to eat.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 January 2012)

My suspicious little mind thinks that this may be an "advertising" thread???? But whatever - IMO these nets are ridiculously over-priced and that's the reason I for one will NOT be buying one!!!

Yes I dare say they are brilliant, yes they'd probably/no doubt save me hay in the long run; but with two horses I'd have to spend in the region of £60 which would take a helluva time to get back!!

Were the price to be reduced to a sensible amount, I'd be interested, but not before!


----------



## FairyLights (2 January 2012)

I bought one for my fatty greedy cob. They are excellent and tougher and better than I thought. If you have a haynet chewer then they work out cost effective and are extreamly good quality,I tried haylage nets in the past but found although not chewed the holes stretched and got bigger. The tricklenets dont do this. a lot of research and thought has gone into them. They really are one of the best things equestrian that I have ever bought.


----------



## Ali27 (2 January 2012)

Mine have had trickle nets for the last month and they are brilliant! I have much happier horses as their haylage is lasting longer. They put on loads of weight last winter as I was over feeding haylage as didn't want them standing hungry! They were 500kg and 530kg last Feb! I weigh taped them today and they are 411kg and 448kg so a perfect weight!


----------



## Ali27 (2 January 2012)

It does amaze me that some people moan about spending £30 on a net which actually gives your horse a better, more natural way of feeding! I couldn't care less about the price as long as my horses are happier which they are! You can see that the quality and toughness is way better than a traditional net!


----------



## m1stify (2 January 2012)

I wouldn't mind spending the £30 on the net but I was quoted £20 postage to Ireland 
I online shop in Uk sites all the time and the most postage I had to pay was £12 and that was for a huge order including a rug!


----------



## baily (2 January 2012)

I have had once for a few months now...and have saved almost 5 bales of hay at £4 a bale..it is no longer bolted down and pulled out of the net and walked in the bedding and left to end up on the muck heap..pony also lovely and trim as not over feeding as feed ab lib as much as possible...no longer using two nets and always some left in bottom of net so pony also seems happier as not bored and hunger in the morning.....
So this net has already almost paid for its self...tried other nets which have ended up with holes in or just fallen apart....saving for net number two


----------



## goldypops (2 January 2012)

Could you use it as a "hay pillow" on the floor??? I am looking for something to slow down their eating but feeding from a more natural grazing position. Is it a normal draw string that ties the top?


----------



## Equimo (2 January 2012)

We didn't trial them on the ground, but i see no reason you couldn't do that. It is a normal draw cord, but thick rope. Also the top opening gets more snug and closes better when the net is used for a while and 'softened' up. So you could tie it well closed and leave it on the ground for an un shod horse. We regularly hang them low, they are safe for unshod horses but a shod horse could alwalys get a clench caught. 
I did have a lady who ordered a Tricke Net to tie the top and leave it on the ground in her horses field. I wonder how she might be getting on with that method. She said she would let me know. They are tough, and the close knit of the netting gives extra strength for situations such as leaving it on the ground. 
I have some customers who hang them very low and secure them top and bottom so they don't swing about if the horse gets hold of them.


----------



## goldypops (2 January 2012)

Thanks, thats a great help. All mine are barefoot so no risk of getting shoes/nails caught up and good to know people have used them hung low as that was my other option. 
I wish you luck in your business, I too run my own small business and people have to realise that you are running the business to earning a living so the cost is what it is so that you can do that!!! You are not providing a service/product for the good of your heart! With something that is handmade and in this country there will be a premuim to be paid.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 January 2012)

Thanks for explanation of why they're so expensive, BUT that doesn't alter the fact that, well, they ARE blimmin expensive!!

Sorry about that, but they are! I desperately need something like this and realise that there are cheaper products which are less effective, but the price of it, currently, puts it way out of my reach and I'll bet the reach of the average horse-owner. One would stretch my budget severely; two is way out of reach. 

I'm so sorry that this idea was borne out of the tragedy to losing a horse to laminitis as well: having lost one to this disease myself I can see that this would be a huge motivating factor in formulating a product of this kind. 

I'm not doubting the quality of the product, or the time and effort that has gone into its manufacture, or the marketing costs, distribution etc etc., but I think if a product is going to sell to the equestrian public then the main feature has to be not just its efficiency (which I don't doubt) but its affordability. 

At the moment: whilst not doubting its efficiency and the good reports it has had, it is way too expensive for me. A pity but there is it. I appreciate all the reasons why its so expensive, but to me at least, its way too expensive. Reduce it by another tenner and I might be interested.


----------



## proctor (3 January 2012)

Despite the cost I think in the long run you would save money, if they do as it states they do, don't stretch or rip, then yes, I would pay 30 quid for one. My boy lives out and I've tried everything, feeding hay on the ground which gets walked on and dissapears in the mud, a normal haynet which is gone in about an hour, I tried double and triple netting but they frey and break within a week, so I will be giving this a go. Got nothing to lose if its going to stop me buying more haynets month after month and saving on hay


----------



## proctor (3 January 2012)

Also want to add that if people are on a budget and saying they cant afford it, then do it the old fasioned way and save up for it! A pound in a pot here and there, it all mounts up fairly quick!!!


----------



## Noodlebug (3 January 2012)

Would they have to tie at the normal height for a shoed horse? Just mine does have his from the floor but makes a mess and also has a lot of haylage to keep him occupied!


----------



## Equimo (3 January 2012)

Well i do tie them low for my hunters, though my horses don't paw at the nets and so far i have had no instances of shoes getting caught. We just issue the warning as a shod foot will always be more likely to catch on such things. Though you use the net at your discretion. I can say it is far less likely that a shoe will catch on a Trickle net as the horse can not even get a fraction of his foot through the holes and the twine is so thick I cannot imagine it could possibly all get wedged under a clench. 
So really it should be fine, but horses are horses!


----------



## Equimo (3 January 2012)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite, I do understand where your coming from. In developing the Trickle net i had to decide whether the cost of producing these nets was going to give me a viable business or just price myself out of the market. So to justify the price i have gone all out to ensure the quality and design are the best possible. We don't scrimp on anything, and in doing that we can hopefully gain a reputation for making a quality long lasting product which does a far better job than anything else you can buy. 
If i had not been so confident in the product and the need for a feeding net like this, then I would have dismissed the whole idea simply because of the production and running costs. However I knew they would sell, because there is nothing better on the market. 
But I do appreciate what your saying and it was indeed my first concern


----------



## Goldenstar (3 January 2012)

I bought mine with a feeling of I have tried everything else so I will give it a go.
They are marvellous exceeded all my expections and I will definatly despite the cost be replacing most of my nets with these as they die.
Just buy one and watch as greedy fatties slow down guzzle less and even stand and rest with haylage in the net.
only thing we had to put in a lower ring as I thought his neck was getting sore when it the net was tied to the higher one
fatty Frank has definatly lost wieght ( he had a double whammy as he did a lot of hunting over the holiday ) and is the slimmest I have seen him and finally I hope that I can get him into the spring a slim jim not fatty Frank


----------



## FairyLights (3 January 2012)

I hope TrickleNets go from strength to strength [ no pun intended! LOL]. Lets hope the business flourishes. They are a great product.


----------



## Equimo (3 January 2012)

Thankyou very much!


----------



## **Vanner** (23 February 2012)

I've had mine nearly a month and cannot recommend it enough.  i was using quadrupled nets for my boy but with the tricklenet i don't have to.  my boy still has hay left the following day and i swear he's looking weight even though i am packing it full, just by the time it takes!  

This evening he left lose hay in favour of his tricklenet!   

yes it wasn't cheap but it superb quality and mine looks brand new despite daily use and soakings.


----------



## Ali27 (24 February 2012)

I have had mine 3 months now and they are still going strong! My vet did vaccinations last week and said they were both a perfect 3/5 condition score and I'm positive that the trickle net has helped with this


----------



## ameeyal (24 February 2012)

I bought one a week ago for my minis who dont really need to eat loads of hay, a haylage net lasts them 4 hours, a trickle net lasts them 24 hours. Yes they are expensive but worth it.


----------



## acw295 (24 February 2012)

I've just ordered two, had thought about it for a while but plucked up the courage to part with the cash!  had to get 2 as I soak my hay and have a bad back- so have to half fill two nets, rather than fill one as otherwise can't lift it.

I currently use double netted Shires haylage nets, which works ok but I'm hoping this will help us cut down the hay a bit more.


----------



## morrismob (24 February 2012)

I have been using mine for 3 weeks now. My horse just scoffs and scoffs in double quick time and never had any hay left ever but now it takes him all night to finish his net and there's always a bit left. He was seriously unimpressed by them to start with but has got used to them. He has even slowed right down with a double net when I give him one. At tea I do give him some on the floor as a treat ! He was scratching at his heels as soon as he had eaten all his hay which was making them worse but now he has hay all the time he has stopped doing that and the heels are finally healing so they are a real plus as a boredom breaker too !

The quality is fantastic and I can see them lasting for ages just don't tell my piggy !


----------



## littlescallywag (24 February 2012)

I've been using mine for 3 weeks, took me a while to justify buying it and I wish I had ages ago.  My big lads a guzzler and even with the elim-inet it didn't slow him down, the trickle net has slowed him down from full haynet gone in under an hour to full trickle net near empty in 6 hrs, it took him 3-4 days to get used to eating from it with a gradually reducing normal haynet. 
He does get frustrated and pulls at it with his teeth but it doesn't get him anywhere


----------



## SavingGrace (24 February 2012)

Will be ordering one next week   My little porker definitely needs to shift some lbs.


----------



## PolarSkye (24 February 2012)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			My suspicious little mind thinks that this may be an "advertising" thread???? But whatever - IMO these nets are ridiculously over-priced and that's the reason I for one will NOT be buying one!!!

Yes I dare say they are brilliant, yes they'd probably/no doubt save me hay in the long run; but with two horses I'd have to spend in the region of £60 which would take a helluva time to get back!!

Were the price to be reduced to a sensible amount, I'd be interested, but not before!
		
Click to expand...

You are not alone.  I am not a naturally cynical person, but I am a marketing professional and this thread niggled me.

And, no, I would not be paying £30 for a haynet . . . but then I have Kal who is not prone to lami or colic and is kept on straw, so if he is a pig with the hay I leave him (on the floor) and eats it too quickly then can sample a little of his bedding with little to no ill effects.  However, I can see how someone with a lami-prone piglet of a horse/pony might be willing to shell out whatever to keep said horse/pony healthy.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (24 February 2012)

Ali27 said:



			It does amaze me that some people moan about spending £30 on a net which actually gives your horse a better, more natural way of feeding! I couldn't care less about the price as long as my horses are happier which they are! You can see that the quality and toughness is way better than a traditional net!
		
Click to expand...

But the most natural way of feeding is from the floor . . . 

P


----------



## MillionDollar (24 February 2012)

This is in no way an advertising thread!!! I have NO connection with TrickleNet at all. I just bought them, found them incredible so thought I would tell everyone, as I hate horses having no hay for hours on end but struggle with mine as he's a fatty! These nets ensure the horse has hay for a much longer period of time. Mine now always has hay


----------



## Ali27 (24 February 2012)

I wish I could feed from the floor but unfortunately mine two are both good doers so would stuff their faces for a couple of hours and then be left hungry for hours which is not natural as horses are designed to trickle feed.  I can't give mine ad-lib as they would explode! Ideally, I would like a trickle net inside a hay bar so might give that a go next winter so they are feeding in a more natural position!


----------



## Lotty (24 February 2012)

I'm another who has a good doer and is prone to laminitis. I 12 hour soak and double net at the moment with the small holed shires and she seems to get through it just as quick. I've also bought eliminets, they do last a little longer but they have fallen apart
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thing is I have 16 nets as I soak two at a time and I double net so if I did buy the Trickle nets it would work out quite costly - maybe buy 2 a month


----------



## texel (24 February 2012)

Yes small holed nets are absolutely brilliant - but these particular ones are far too expensive.  

After wandering around the internet, I managed to purchase a fantastic small holed net which covers an entire bale of hay for the cost ot one  TN !! -  and it is brilliant.


----------



## treacle_beastie (24 February 2012)

I have had mine 2 weeks now. I am still giving her a third of her normal amount in shires haylage net as I felt guilty just going from adlib to restricted overnight whilst she got used to it. Some nights she nearly clears her trickle net but some she leaves loads so think from the weekend I might just give her the trickle net . I couldn't justify the cost but was getting through so much hay this year so hopefully will get my money back next winter. Def recommend for fatties and net rippers. I did have to teach her how to use it by poking bits of hay out the holes but it only took her 2 days to get the hang of it to clear it


----------



## trendybraincell (24 February 2012)

littlescallywag said:



			I've been using mine for 3 weeks, took me a while to justify buying it and I wish I had ages ago.  My big lads a guzzler and even with the elim-inet it didn't slow him down, the trickle net has slowed him down from full haynet gone in under an hour to full trickle net near empty in 6 hrs, it took him 3-4 days to get used to eating from it with a gradually reducing normal haynet. 
He does get frustrated and pulls at it with his teeth but it doesn't get him anywhere 

Click to expand...

I'm glad mine isn't the only pig that can empty a trickle net! Mine's also a good doer, but stabled a lot. He can and will eat his weighed out ration of half hay half hayledge for the whole day in about 40 minutes  He is also very violent with a haynet so I've been feeding from a slow hay feeder we built, with limited success 

I had serious reservations about trying a trickle net, but you don't know till you've tried right!

I've found its not very good for feeding hayledge from. Could just be that our hayledge doesn't come apart very easily so he ends up with big clumps in the holes and yanks at them, he can also empty the tickle net of hayledge in about 1.5 hours  As a result I've upped the hay and just give him a token quantity of loose hayledge. Whilst it's not lasting as long as I had hoped it is better than him eating everything in his stable in under an hour!!


----------



## IsabelleJ (27 February 2012)

I have also found that my boy is pulling big clumps of haylage out, BUT it is still a miracle product! Sidney has put on a lot of weight, and I had him on full livery and being exercised twice a day to try and get his weight down without reducing his forage. Got one of these as soon as they came back in stock, and it's simply amazing! Where before Sidney would have finished his haylage by 7pm, now he always has at least 3/4 of his net left!

I've had small holed nets before (The IV trawler ones) but have always had to hang two as they were so small. He also seemed to chew through them a lot faster than the trickle net, which is still in one piece, amazingly! Other people on the yard are really impressed, and one has already ordered there own. I have ordered two more just in case, heaven forbid, the company goes out of business or runs out of stock again!

The Trickle Net is absolutely 100% my best buy in the last year, and worth its weight in gold. I am really happy with it!

Isabelle


----------



## Justfreda (27 February 2012)

Well I have at last ordered my two a trickle net each, I cant wait for them to arrive and will post my results shortly.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (27 February 2012)

I've also ordered one today for my boy, so we will see if it's as good as others say.


----------



## FairyLights (27 February 2012)

mines had one for several weeks now, they are brilliant.


----------



## Randonneuse (27 February 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			But the most natural way of feeding is from the floor . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

I use the trickle net on the ground outside as my horse lives out 24/7 and is barefoot so no risk of getting his feet caught in the net...for me this is the most natural way of feeding! ;-)


----------



## Goldenstar (27 February 2012)

Trickle nets are fantastic I will be replacing all my nets for them over time.


----------



## acw295 (27 February 2012)

Mine arrived today, ordered Friday so very quick 

Bit bemused by the shape though! Will see what happens when I soak


----------



## Goldenstar (27 February 2012)

acw295 said:



			Mine arrived today, ordered Friday so very quick 

Bit bemused by the shape though! Will see what happens when I soak
		
Click to expand...

They go normal shape when you use them.


----------



## Capriole (27 February 2012)

what shape are they to start?


----------



## Goldenstar (27 February 2012)

Capriole said:



			what shape are they to start?
		
Click to expand...

Sort of a strange retangle  shape


----------



## **Vanner** (27 February 2012)

They get more cylindrical with use   - going to order a second one as Im so happy with mine


----------



## stolensilver (27 February 2012)

I bought mine a couple of months ago for my box rested horse who is on a diet. The Trickle Net is well made and easy to fill. My horse gets haylage and now she's used to the trickle net, it doesn't slow down her eating as much as I'd hoped. Once she's pulled the first few wisps through a hole she seems to be able to grab a decent mouthful of forage every time. 

It IS better than a normal hay net and it IS better than double bagging but a determined horse can still empty it in 3-4 hours. Still, its better than other products on the market so I'm not complaining. I'll just have to wait for someone to design one with even smaller holes! LOL!


----------



## Capriole (28 February 2012)

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/tried_and_tested/the_trickle_net_the_ultimate_small_hole_haynet_/342


----------



## Ali27 (28 February 2012)

Hopefully the review on horsemart and all the positive comments on here will stop people from thinking that this is an advertising post!


----------



## Capriole (28 February 2012)

oh the HM link is a discount 

quote HM10 for 10% off your order. Offer ends 31st March 2012.


----------



## CobSunshine (28 February 2012)

just ordered one with discount code, 

cheers 

sick of triple and quad haynets, and he still works a clump of hay in line with all the holes and then empties really quick. Dont like the idea of him stood all night with no roughage going through him or food in his belly. 

Will put a review up when it turns up


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 February 2012)

Ali27 said:



			Hopefully the review on horsemart and all the positive comments on here will stop people from thinking that this is an advertising post!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to state the obvious but ........ ehm, this is just what it is innit??? What else?

I've said this before and I'll say it again, it sounds like a good product but is way overpriced IMO. And please don't anyone go banging on about how much £££ I'll save. I've got two horses and would need to shell out £60 to sort out both. £60 is a lot to find all in one go.


----------



## Capriole (28 February 2012)

I think the OP was reviewing/commenting on a product, it didnt start as an advertising thread. (The bit in the middle from the manufacturers was pretty blatant I agree, but the thread as a whole...not really).

If you dont want to buy one MJR2BT, well no-ones saying you should


----------



## piebaldsparkle (28 February 2012)

Dam wish I had seen this yesterday (as could have given my friend the code), I brought one just before Christmas, lent it to a friend to try and she ordered one today as was so impressed.  

Seriously thinking about ordering a 2nd one now.


----------



## Ali27 (29 February 2012)

I actually bought one each for my mares for the sake of their health and well being! It has definitely helped to have them coming out of winter at a perfect weight! I really don't care about the price or if it saves me money but I'm more concerned about my horses welfare and happiness unlike some people on this thread, it would seem!


----------



## Honey08 (29 February 2012)

Are you saying that people who think these nets are too expensive don't care about their horse's welfare!!


----------



## touchstone (29 February 2012)

Ali27 said:



			I actually bought one each for my mares for the sake of their health and well being! It has definitely helped to have them coming out of winter at a perfect weight! I really don't care about the price or if it saves me money but I'm more concerned about my horses welfare and happiness unlike some people on this thread, it would seem!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey!   Lucky for you that you don't care about price, many people aren't in a position to 'not care', especially those struggling financially or with multiple horses.    I think the statements from people that won't spend £30 on a haynet when you can double net for a fraction of that price are fair enough.  Certainly doesn't make them care any less for their horses welfare.


----------



## Ali27 (1 March 2012)

What I am actually trying to get across is that £30 is nothing compared to a vet's bill for laminitis or ulcers (as horse is stood for hours with an empty net)!


----------



## touchstone (1 March 2012)

Ali27 said:



			What I am actually trying to get across is that £30 is nothing compared to a vet's bill for laminitis or ulcers (as horse is stood for hours with an empty net)!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, however the same results can be achieved by double netting haylage nets and providing low calorie forage to pick at for those who find them too expensive.


----------



## applecart14 (1 March 2012)

Sorry haven't had time to read all the reply's so sorry if i have copied someone else with this but aren't these the same for half the price?? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Elim-Net-...ipment&var=&hash=item8bb44c858a#ht_1267wt_905


----------



## NOISYGIRL (1 March 2012)

applecart14 said:



			Sorry haven't had time to read all the reply's so sorry if i have copied someone else with this but aren't these the same for half the price?? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Elim-Net-...ipment&var=&hash=item8bb44c858a#ht_1267wt_905

Click to expand...

No they are not the same,  better off double netting than parting with your money on one of those sorry to say.  My friend spent a fortune on those in different sizes and they are rubbish.

I have to stick up for the trickle net person here, you can see the difference in quality/design between the 2.  But still expensive at £30 sorry to repeat myself


----------



## Honey08 (1 March 2012)

Ali27 said:



			What I am actually trying to get across is that £30 is nothing compared to a vet's bill for laminitis or ulcers (as horse is stood for hours with an empty net)!
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough - perhaps you should have just said that..



Ali27 said:



			I really don't care about the price or if it saves me money but I'm more concerned about my horses welfare and happiness *unlike some people on this thread, it would seem!*

Click to expand...

Whereas that just came across as an attack on those that didn't think the nets were good value.  Non of us that aren't impressed with the net's price have said that we don't take other measures to avoid the above problems..


----------



## galaxy (1 March 2012)

touchstone said:



			Agreed, however the same results can be achieved by double netting haylage nets and providing low calorie forage to pick at for those who find them too expensive.
		
Click to expand...

Have double netted in the past and the tricklenet is miles more effective! Even double netted my mare could get through a net within hours.  She always has strands left in the bottom of her tricklenet.  The standard haylage nest (shires) etc are also not as tough and when you have a greedy horse ripping away at it they just fall apart.  I went through 4 in 6 months!  Had my tricklenet over 3 months now and there is no sign of wear at all.


----------



## ihatework (2 March 2012)

Interesting thread.

My horse is just about to move livery yards and where he is going the YM seems to prefer to use haynets. Normally this isn't my preferred way of feeding, but for current horse who is a bit of a fatty, it probably wouldn't be a bad thing for him to have a small holed net such is this.

My main concern though is that I don't want him inverting his neck/back to forage as he is a dressage horse and I feel very detrimental to correct muscle development.

Therefore interested to see feedback from people feeding from a haynet tied low down. Can I ask how low you are tying it? To the point it touches the floor (so with the ring 3ft ish high?).

I appreciate the actual net holes too small for real safety concerns but what about the fact that you still have the rope fastening - likelyhood of getting a leg through it?


----------



## goldypops (2 March 2012)

Mine have theirs on the floor but then they are barefoot. I fasten it with a screw type carabiner across the middle of the opening and then pull the rope really tight. There is no way even the 10.2hh pony can get a foot in the top of the net like that. The net is then tied at floor level and the knot on the end of the rope that goes round the top of the net is left undone so there is no loop there. 
Works brilliantly with mine  - they are feeding at a natural grazing level and at a natural pace - in the wild they would just be nibbling here and there not taking great clumps of food in their mouths in one go.
Only problem that might possibly happen with a horse that is shod is if a clench has risen and gets caught - however the material the net is made of is really thick unlike any other haynet so that probably couldn't happen.


----------



## galaxy (2 March 2012)

IHW - My girls neck/topline has not altered at all since I bought one of these (actually it has increased, but that is due to her schooling!   ).  In fact, watching her, because she has to use her lips and can only get small amounts at a time she is LESS viscious with it than she was with a single/double netted standard haylage net.

I hang the top of the net at her eye height.  It is a very long tube, so although she is not stretching down like she would off the floor (which is the ideal), she is not stretching up.

I would like to feed her off the floor in an ideal world, but she'd too greedy and she would be obese if I gave her enough to last her even the majority of the night.


----------



## chestnut cob (2 March 2012)

I'm quite tempted to invest in one of these... mine will have his hay restricted very soon and he can polish off a couple of slices of hay in minutes usually then spends all day in his box getting more and more angry...


----------



## applecart14 (2 March 2012)

NOISYGIRL said:



			No they are not the same,  better off double netting than parting with your money on one of those sorry to say.  My friend spent a fortune on those in different sizes and they are rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm that's a shame as they are a lot cheaper.  The trickle nets sound like a good idea.  I have to tie the bottom of my net to the side of the stable bars as he sticks his head under the bottom of the neck and pushes it over the top of the stable (open topped stables in indoor barn) and it ends up outside and him hungry!  Would tying a trickle net by the bottom ring in this way alter the way the horse accesses the hay in anyway.  Thinking maybe the same principle as if you hang one of those dangly likits from the centre of the stable rather than the side to make it more difficult.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (2 March 2012)

ihatework said:



			Therefore interested to see feedback from people feeding from a haynet tied low down. Can I ask how low you are tying it? To the point it touches the floor (so with the ring 3ft ish high?).

I appreciate the actual net holes too small for real safety concerns but what about the fact that you still have the rope fastening - likelyhood of getting a leg through it?
		
Click to expand...

Mine is tied at about 4ftish.  I tie it by looping the string through the top (not the bottom of the net), so there are no rope loops in foot/leg range.  My girl is shod, but doesn't paw nets so unlikely to get clenches caught in the little hole.  My net probably hangs about 6" from the bedding as they are quite long.  As other have said as the horses get more out by using their lip, she is less vicious with this net than others.  Again in an ideal world I would feed from the floor, but then 14lbs of hay would all be gone by 7pm!


----------



## Monkers (2 March 2012)

My friend's cob has chewed a big hole in his trickle net! Seems like he's the only horse in the country to manage it though.


----------



## wizbit (3 March 2012)

I can appreciate the costs involved in the manufacturing of the product, but I cannot appreciate the postage costs. Surely this can be done cheaper?


----------



## Equimo (3 March 2012)

wizbit said:



			I can appreciate the costs involved in the manufacturing of the product, but I cannot appreciate the postage costs. Surely this can be done cheaper?
		
Click to expand...

Depending on the batch, each Trickle Net weighs in between 1 and 1.4 kg. The postage cost at that weight via Royal mail standard parcels is £4.41. Thats before we take anything for the heavy duty postal bags we use and the fuel and time involved in taking large batches of parcels to the poor lady at the post office! So currently we lose money on postage if we charge £4.50. £4.95 would be more realistic, but we appreciate that we need to keep that cost down so just swallow a bit of a loss. 
I think sometimes people don't consider that if the holes are small enough, and the quaity is good (eg thick rope and netting) you are looking at a net with much more strength and mass than the nets you may be used to. Hence the postage charge. We don't make a penny on postage, we take a loss.
We have looked into courier services but the cheapest delivery rate we could offer our customers with courier delivery would be £5.95. Though that would be a 24 hour service. While that would be far more convenient and cost effective for us, i'm just not sure if customers would appreciate paying more for delivery. So for now, we will take a small loss and continue to keep our local post office lady run off her feet! 
We would be happy to listen to any comments on how we could improve this situation


----------



## Equimo (3 March 2012)

P.S. Royal mail first class parcels is about £5.60 to send a Trickle Net.


----------



## NU ABO (3 March 2012)

Would be handier if these came in smaller sizes.

My boy's probably cost me around £30 in small haynets over the past year (tried every single brand available to me), but his big shires one that I put in for stabling overnight has lasted for ages. So he really doesn't need another big night-time net.

Just a stronger small net for grooming and as a secondary net overnight.


----------



## Equimo (3 March 2012)

NU ABO said:



			Would be handier if these came in smaller sizes.

My boy's probably cost me around £30 in small haynets over the past year (tried every single brand available to me), but his big shires one that I put in for stabling overnight has lasted for ages. So he really doesn't need another big night-time net.

Just a stronger small net for grooming and as a secondary net overnight.
		
Click to expand...

It's something we want to do. But the netting we use is pricey, and there is still a good amount of stitching (by hand) involved in a net half the size. This means we couldn't offer a half size net at anything close to half the price. The smaller nets would in my opinion be less cost effective for customers than the regular nets. 
Though it's likely we will make smaller ones in future, when we figure out how to get the cost down more without compromising on quality


----------



## piebaldsparkle (3 March 2012)

Any chance of different colors too?  Black is so dull and can't tell one horses net from another.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (3 March 2012)

I've had my trickle net since the beginning of December and it's still going strong! I love mine!


----------



## CobSunshine (4 March 2012)

Received mine, 2 days after ordered, quick turnaround!

If anyones interested I have a video of my cob using it for the first time?


----------



## dalidaydream (4 March 2012)

My pony has pulled his neck muscles for the second time now using a trickle net.  For his sake I have given up and taken to putting his hay on the floor.  After year's of double, treble and quadruple netting I thought these nets would be the answer to my prayers but I can't risk my pony hurting himself on them all the time.  Much better imo to just let him eat at his own speed - amazingly he isn't eating the hay any quicker and seems a lot happier, his stable was as clean as I've ever seen it this morning.  I can't believe I've wasted so much time and money trying to slow him down.


----------



## CobSunshine (4 March 2012)

dalidaydream said:



			My pony has pulled his neck muscles for the second time now using a trickle net.  For his sake I have given up and taken to putting his hay on the floor.  After year's of double, treble and quadruple netting I thought these nets would be the answer to my prayers but I can't risk my pony hurting himself on them all the time.  Much better imo to just let him eat at his own speed - amazingly he isn't eating the hay any quicker and seems a lot happier, his stable was as clean as I've ever seen it this morning.  I can't believe I've wasted so much time and money trying to slow him down.
		
Click to expand...

trickle net on the floor or hung up?


----------



## dalidaydream (4 March 2012)

CobSunshine said:



			trickle net on the floor or hung up?
		
Click to expand...

Hung up and secured at the bottom, I wouldn't dare put a net on the floor for my pony as he's shod and he'd be bound to find a way to get tangled up


----------



## FairyLights (4 March 2012)

galaxy said:



			Have double netted in the past and the tricklenet is miles more effective! Even double netted my mare could get through a net within hours.  She always has strands left in the bottom of her tricklenet.  The standard haylage nest (shires) etc are also not as tough and when you have a greedy horse ripping away at it they just fall apart.  I went through 4 in 6 months!  Had my tricklenet over 3 months now and there is no sign of wear at all.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^
THIS. I agree totally.


----------



## acw295 (5 March 2012)

Well, tried the trickle nets over weekend and pony is a fan!

Gave her half in trickle net and half in shires net - have to split it as it is soaked and can't lift it otherwise!

The trickle net is emptied but the other net still has hay in it - for some reason she seems to prefer the trickle net and leaves the other net which is easier?! Proof if it were needed that my mare is "speshul"


----------



## MillionDollar (5 March 2012)

dalidaydream said:



			My pony has pulled his neck muscles for the second time now using a trickle net.  For his sake I have given up and taken to putting his hay on the floor.  After year's of double, treble and quadruple netting I thought these nets would be the answer to my prayers but I can't risk my pony hurting himself on them all the time.  Much better imo to just let him eat at his own speed - amazingly he isn't eating the hay any quicker and seems a lot happier, his stable was as clean as I've ever seen it this morning.  I can't believe I've wasted so much time and money trying to slow him down.
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask how do you know your pony has pulled his neck muscles? And how do you know it is from the net?

Although this is the reason I don't secure mine at the top and bottom, just at the top, as if they tug it quite hard it just moves about!


----------



## Goldenstar (5 March 2012)

I thought mine was getting a sore neck too so I put two rings about four feet up and strung the net between them so put the string through ring one then through the second ring through a few loops of the net and tie so it is like a sort of fat sausage on the wall that solved the problem.


----------



## dalidaydream (6 March 2012)

MillionDollar said:



			Can I ask how do you know your pony has pulled his neck muscles? And how do you know it is from the net?

Although this is the reason I don't secure mine at the top and bottom, just at the top, as if they tug it quite hard it just moves about!
		
Click to expand...

Because he went completely lame but on examination by the vet and chiropractor his neck had completely locked up and was freed again by manipulation and he came sound.  I gave the nets the benefit of the doubt the first time but secured it at the bottom to try to stop him lifting it so high but when it happened for the second time the only thing which could have caused it was the net.  He is inclined to really grab at the net and throw it into the air.  Obviously if it happens again with the hay on the floor I'll have to look for other causes but I'll be very surprised if it does.


----------



## dalidaydream (6 March 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			I thought mine was getting a sore neck too so I put two rings about four feet up and strung the net between them so put the string through ring one then through the second ring through a few loops of the net and tie so it is like a sort of fat sausage on the wall that solved the problem.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I'd solved the problem too by securing it at the bottom but my pony is so keen to get at the hay he was still grabbing at it and pulling as hard as he could.  Strangely he seems to be eating the hay slower from the floor because he isn't grabbing big chunks (yes he managed this even with the trickle net ) and is just eating quietly and normally.


----------



## Equimo (8 March 2012)

dalidaydream said:



			My pony has pulled his neck muscles for the second time now using a trickle net.  For his sake I have given up and taken to putting his hay on the floor.  After year's of double, treble and quadruple netting I thought these nets would be the answer to my prayers but I can't risk my pony hurting himself on them all the time.  Much better imo to just let him eat at his own speed - amazingly he isn't eating the hay any quicker and seems a lot happier, his stable was as clean as I've ever seen it this morning.  I can't believe I've wasted so much time and money trying to slow him down.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Sounds like your pony couldn't get the method established to use the Trickle net effectivley. Horses generally learn that tugging too hard only blocks the holes and makes it harder to get at the hay. They all have a good tug and beat the net up before they work out that being gentle is far more effective. The horses who can empty the net fastest are the ones who are really nimble with thier lips and just twiddle away teasing out hay gently. Sounds like your boy didn't quite get it


----------



## dalidaydream (8 March 2012)

Equimo said:



			Sorry to hear that. Sounds like your pony couldn't get the method established to use the Trickle net effectivley. Horses generally learn that tugging too hard only blocks the holes and makes it harder to get at the hay. They all have a good tug and beat the net up before they work out that being gentle is far more effective. The horses who can empty the net fastest are the ones who are really nimble with thier lips and just twiddle away teasing out hay gently. Sounds like your boy didn't quite get it 

Click to expand...

Oh I can assure you he had no trouble getting the hay out of the net - I'd like to see any horse empty one quicker than him.  There are plenty of people who say there is still hay left in the morning - mine would never have any left at all (I'd say he could empty it completely in a couple of hours).


----------



## loucob (11 August 2012)

dalidaydream said:



			Oh I can assure you he had no trouble getting the hay out of the net - I'd like to see any horse empty one quicker than him.  There are plenty of people who say there is still hay left in the morning - mine would never have any left at all (I'd say he could empty it completely in a couple of hours).
		
Click to expand...

i have just bought one and within 2 days my mare could eat 3kgs of haylege in less than 1 1/2 hours. I am so very disappointed.


----------



## Mince Pie (11 August 2012)

ihatework said:



			Interesting thread.

My horse is just about to move livery yards and where he is going the YM seems to prefer to use haynets. Normally this isn't my preferred way of feeding, but for current horse who is a bit of a fatty, it probably wouldn't be a bad thing for him to have a small holed net such is this.

My main concern though is that I don't want him inverting his neck/back to forage as he is a dressage horse and I feel very detrimental to correct muscle development.

Therefore interested to see feedback from people feeding from a haynet tied low down. Can I ask how low you are tying it? To the point it touches the floor (so with the ring 3ft ish high?).

I appreciate the actual net holes too small for real safety concerns but what about the fact that you still have the rope fastening - likelyhood of getting a leg through it?
		
Click to expand...

Not the best photo but that is about 3 foot from the floor. I've tied it to a piece of baling twine from the rafter so if he does get caught the twine should snap. I've found he tugs the haylage downwards so using the top of his neck.

ETA: adding the photo does help


----------



## dalidaydream (11 August 2012)

loucob said:



			i have just bought one and within 2 days my mare could eat 3kgs of haylege in less than 1 1/2 hours. I am so very disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry but it sounds like your mare is as clever as my pony.  To be honest I think if they're as greedy as my pony they will find a way.  I've actually timed my pony eating out of a trickle net, an ordinary net and off the floor and as unbelievable as it sounds, he eats it slowest off the floor.  I guess he's just happier and so that's how he gets his hay now (also we haven't had any muscle problems in his neck since I've stopped using the trickle net).


----------



## loucob (12 August 2012)

dalidaydream said:



 Sorry but it sounds like your mare is as clever as my pony.  To be honest I think if they're as greedy as my pony they will find a way.
		
Click to expand...

Think you have hit the nail on the head  
My friend has suggested i put the trickle net inside 2 haylege nets, but that seems to me to be bordering on the ridiculous.  Got to do something tho she is sooooo fat.


----------



## dalidaydream (12 August 2012)

loucob said:



			Think you have hit the nail on the head  
My friend has suggested i put the trickle net inside 2 haylege nets, but that seems to me to be bordering on the ridiculous.  Got to do something tho she is sooooo fat.
		
Click to expand...

I know they're a nightmare arn't they?  Maybe you could try hanging the net from a rafter in the middle of the stable so she can't pin it against the wall or using 2 nets at opposite sides of stable to make her move about a bit.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (12 August 2012)

Hmmm Im tempted but at thirty quid I dont think I could have it not work!!!

I have a haylege net inside a haybag at the minute and that is topping tubby pony from scoffing too quickly when she is in


----------



## Mizzbecx (13 August 2012)

Think I may give one a try this winter, tried double netting and now I have two haylage nets with massive holes in haha


----------



## Black_Horse_White (14 August 2012)

The other good thing about tar trickle net it's it's shape, because I soak my hay it just slips into my bin. No hard pushing and squeezing to get it in


----------



## TallulahBright (19 August 2012)

My TB gets very cross and tries to chew the net itself. Paws the ground, pulls faces and is generally v unhappy with it. I'll well mine for £20 plus a couple of quid p and p. PM me if interested!


----------



## Mince Pie (19 August 2012)

If you're able hang your horse's net from the roof of your stable so it's away from the wall. Lasts so much longer and doesn't cost you £30!


----------



## lynda06 (12 January 2014)

i bought 1 for my pony. mainly as leave 1 slice of hay for morning & person that feeds puts it over the door. but he tramples it all in his bed & wastes most of it. theory was to put full net up & would last him till turned out next morning.   so hangs it up & he sniffed at it & snorted, & ran to back of stable.  thought he will give in & eat when left.  next morning very sad pony & full tricklenet.  next 2 days gave less in regular haynet & small amount in tricklenet. pulled it apart so just wispy bits & some sticking out of holes but hasnt touched it.   dont want to give in but he will obviously not be that hungry if got other hay to eat but seems cruel to leave him all night with just tricklenet if he wont even try to eat from it.


----------

